

There is one App blacklisted in Facebook's JS API - benguild

And, it's "The Sims Social". Haha. Hardcoded.<p>{"blacklist":[144959615576466],"sampleRate":500}
... in http://connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js<p>Which is:
http://facebook.com/144959615576466
aka. https://apps.facebook.com/thesimssocial/<p>Props to @samvj for finding it. (he's sitting here and I said I'd submit)
======
chc
It looks like it's just blacklisted (or maybe even just rate-limited?) from
something called "CanvasPrefetcherConfig". I haven't the patience right now to
read through the whole minified file to figure out what's actually going on,
but that sounds more like a workaround for some obscure technical issue than
The Sims Social being somehow blacklisted by Facebook, doesn't it?

~~~
simonster
It looks like it affects a single function, FB.Canvas.Prefetcher._maybeSample,
which is:

if (!j.isEnvironment(j.ENVIRONMENTS.CANVAS) || !j.getClientID() || !l) return;
if (Math.random() > 1 / l || m == '*' || ~ES5(m, 'indexOf', true,
j.getClientID())) return; setTimeout(p, 30000);

where m is the blacklist.

Given that this function does nothing for 30 seconds anyway, it seems almost
certain that it's a workaround for a technical issue.

------
joeblau
Nice find. I wonder what they were guilty of?

~~~
truebecomefalse
suing Zynga

